# Spain to Portugal by air.



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Does anyone know the present covid requirements for entering Portugal from Spain by air.tia😁


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

amespana said:


> Does anyone know the present covid requirements for entering Portugal from Spain by air.tia😁











COVID-19 | Measures implemented in Portugal | www.visitportugal.com


Measures Implemented in Portugal[Updated on 19 September] To enter in Portugal (including Azores and Madeira), it is no longer required a proof of a negative COVID test or to present a COVID-EU digital certificate or vaccination or recovery certificate issued by third countries, accepted or...




www.visitportugal.com


----------

